# Laceys babies at 1 week old



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Some pics of laceys babies at one week old, all there eyes are now open and there doing really well, frosties not in the pics today as she was at the milk bar and didn't want to disturb her but she's doing really well too and put on more weight than the others yesterday.


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

:001_tt1:

I would like the one kissing mummy please


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow havent they grown allready, gorgeous, love the one with mum and baby, beautiful,xxxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Awww the 2nd picture is the cutest photo I have ever seen!!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

The cuteness factor is just off the scale!!!! I adore the picture of baby and mum - just gorgeous x


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I can not believe they are a week old already and looking fab-u-lous. I love the picture of the kitten whispering sweet nothings into beautiful Lacey's ear. I also love the little tabby in the middle of the first picture, what an adorable face.

Not that I have ever had any tabby babies, but my Mum has and I would say the two meezers pictured do look like tabbies. If you keep an eye on their tails you may see rings as the colour comes through.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Saikou said:


> Not that I have ever had any tabby babies, but my Mum has and I would say the two meezers pictured do look like tabbies. If you keep an eye on their tails you may see rings as the colour comes through.


Yes, I was looking to see if any tails were in the pics - they do colour up soon, so you should see faint stripes on the tails and possibly the legs too, if they are Tabby points.

They really are stupendously cute! :001_tt1:


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

:001_tt1: Thay are sooooooooooooo cute


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you everyone i haven't really taken much notice of there tails so just had a little look, frosies tail has still hardly changed so can't really tell but the other girl has definate rings on her tail but the boys tail seems to be solid. so does that mean a seal tabby and a seal? still not sure about frosties colouring though


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

doogpoh said:


> Thank you everyone i haven't really taken much notice of there tails so just had a little look, frosies tail has still hardly changed so can't really tell but the other girl has definate rings on her tail but the boys tail seems to be solid. so does that mean a seal tabby and a seal? still not sure about frosties colouring though


Could be Seal & seal Tabby. Very interesting that Frostie has not changed. She could be chocolate . Have a look at the underside of the tails. Sometimes that is a good indicator.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Has Frosty's nose changed colour? If so is it the same colour as her brother and sister? If the boy meezer has a solid tail then could be a solid seal  Does he look slightly creamier coated to his sisters? Do any of them have any colour on their paw pads ?


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes frosty's nose has changed colour and so has his ears but there not as dark as the other two, his nose is brown and her bro/sis are more of a dark grey. all there pads have changed and are a pale brown colour[same as mums]. but there coat colours all look the same to me.


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

Is Frosties tail showing signs of stripes underneath? 

I have not bred seal's so I can't help with that, But I have bred Seal & Choc tabbies, and I know it changes the colour slightly.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Lulusmum said:


> Is Frosties tail showing signs of stripes underneath?
> 
> I have not bred seal's so I can't help with that, But I have bred Seal & Choc tabbies, and I know it changes the colour slightly.


No her tail is still white with no hint of colour at all.


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

I would say Chocolate. But then I can never colour my own kittens when they are there in front of me.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Lulusmum said:


> I would say Chocolate. But then I can never colour my own kittens when they are there in front of me.


Thanks lulusmum would be nice to have a little lacey


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

I would so love to no who the father is. The spots are to die for.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow a week already, they are lovely. Gorgeous. I wonder wat that little one is whispering to mum ?


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow cant believe they are a week already, and more and more stunning by the day....OOOOOOOhhhhh Im soooooo broody now, the siamese babies look soo cheeky :001_tt1: and the tabies are just gorgeous too, I'll be there in about 2.5 hours to pick them all up OK? 


Is the tabby Siamese the one in the middle? I think I can see ringd on her leg!?


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

fifibelle said:


> Wow cant believe they are a week already, and more and more stunning by the day....OOOOOOOhhhhh Im soooooo broody now, the siamese babies look soo cheeky :001_tt1: and the tabies are just gorgeous too, I'll be there in about 2.5 hours to pick them all up OK?
> 
> Is the tabby Siamese the one in the middle? I think I can see ringd on her leg!?


I know they are beautiful babies aren't they, im really not looking forward to the day they have to leave:crying: oh i wish i had a bigger house. Im not sure if that's the girl, i can't tell from there faces yet, but probably is


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

mellowma said:


> Wow a week already, they are lovely. Gorgeous. I wonder wat that little one is whispering to mum ?


Probably telling on her brothers and sisters for pushing her out the way


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Despite the lack of rings on the boys tail, just looking at his face I am not convinced he isn't a tabby. I had a look at some pics of seal kittens I've had and at this age you see a faint smudging of seal colour appearing on the top of the nose, not just on the leather. You don't get that with tabbies as even on seal tabbies the tops of their noses are brown rather than seal brown. I guess the next week will reveal more  Including Frosty's mystery colour 

Its just all more excuses for daily pictures so we can see their colour developing


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> Despite the lack of rings on the boys tail, just looking at his face I am not convinced he isn't a tabby. I had a look at some pics of seal kittens I've had and at this age you see a faint smudging of seal colour appearing on the top of the nose, not just on the leather. You don't get that with tabbies as even on seal tabbies the tops of their noses are brown rather than seal brown. I guess the next week will reveal more  Including Frosty's mystery colour
> 
> Its just all more excuses for daily pictures so we can see their colour developing


I've just had another look and there ears are very different. his are a lot darker than hers, hers are still mainly the edges but his are all over. I will take some more pics tomorrow and try get some of frosty


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

doogpoh said:


> I've just had another look and there ears are very different. his are a lot darker than hers, hers are still mainly the edges but his are all over. I will take some more pics tomorrow and try get some of frosty


All-over seems to indicate to me, a solid point colour.... Saikou?


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

There is always a chance of him being a ticked based tabby! Hence no rings


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Lulusmum said:


> There is always a chance of him being a ticked based tabby! Hence no rings


Possible, but not likely when you see the spots on the other babies!  (I think they have to inherit two ticked tabby genes to lose the rings, if my memory serves me right).


----------



## Crazycat10 (Feb 15, 2010)

Absoloutly Adorable :smile5:


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

I have had a mixture of both before from a ticked mum. and Self dad


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

I just never get the spots on the ones I want.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> I've just had another look and there ears are very different. his are a lot darker than hers, hers are still mainly the edges but his are all over. I will take some more pics tomorrow and try get some of frosty


hmmm that does point more towards a solid than a tabby. The backs of mature tabby ears have a fading of colour which they call a "thumb print", because thats what it looks like, so you don't see the same colour development. Seals from different lines do develop in different ways. Its fun watching them develop though. Maybe you should start taking bets 

I think ticked tabbies do have tail rings, unless they are homozygous for ticked then tail rings and leg bars disappear too.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I thought, and please correct me if I'm wrong that tabbies have a brick coloured nose - not coloured, 'spectacles' of the white variety around the eyes (see the browns to see what I mean - I do realise it won't be visible yet on the colourpoints) and eventually they get a white 'butterfly under the nose and onto the chin, and eventually an 'M' on their foreheads. As their nose leather is colouring I think they will be solids.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Noseleather is always the same colour on tabbies as solids, its the nose hair that is different, and yes the hair on the top of a tabby is browny red. Pads are the same colour and develop the same in solids as in tabbies. Its not the nose leather that develops differently its the rest of the points.


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

i cant belive it has been a week already they all look so lovely and you can start to see personalities with their eyes open :001_tt1: you guys all have so much knowledge when reading your post talking about seal and tabby seals and thinks, i dont have a clue but it is rather amazing stuff. the pic of lacey and baby is amazing :001_tt1: as are all the others of course lol


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

I think the problem we have is that in different breeds the tabby appears differently. 

I agree with Saikou about Ticked Tabbies should still have rings unless it is homozygos. But also you can have spotties with no spots

Not all breeds have the brick red noses. 

I think trying to colour Tabbys are a nightmare when you know what genes you are dealing with. But when they are unknown it makes it so much harder. I think this is what makes it interesting.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

They just keep getting cuter and cuter! I didn't know such a thing was possible. If I wasn't in the States, I'd take a pair off your hands :001_tt1:


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Absolutely adorable


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry pictures not very good today but they were wriggling all over the place, just wanted to get a pic of the boy and girl together to see what people think about colouring. Boy on the left girl on the right.


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

WOW! You can really get an idea of how much they've grown in the second picture when compared to Lacey! Can't add anything to the colour / tabby debate but just wanted to say "they're GORGEOUS!!!" Well done Lacey!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

In the first pic, the one at the back has a very distinctly creamier coat than the one in front - so Seal, possibly a Seal Tabby? The nose looks like it's colouring up a bit reddish as Seal Tabbies do. Front kitten, chocolate tabby perhaps?

Second pic - is that Frosty on the left? Very very pale coated so could be chocolate. The other two are much creamier-ivory looking.

If I remember rightly (been years since I bred any tabby points) I _think_ tabby points develop a little dot each side of the nose, a bit up from the nose leather, as they start to colour up.

It's fun guessing!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awwwwww!!! Can I have the white one PLEASE!!!! They are gorgious!!!!!:001_tt1:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

AWww so gorgeous!!:001_tt1::001_tt1: esp the 2nd picture xx


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> In the first pic, the one at the back has a very distinctly creamier coat than the one in front - so Seal, possibly a Seal Tabby? The nose looks like it's colouring up a bit reddish as Seal Tabbies do. Front kitten, chocolate tabby perhaps?
> 
> Second pic - is that Frosty on the left? Very very pale coated so could be chocolate. The other two are much creamier-ivory looking.
> 
> ...


Yes that's frosty on the left her nose is a lot more of a chocolate brown colour so i think she'll be a chocolate or chocolate tabby aswell.
I can't wait til there colours come through properly, it's all very exciting


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures, they are all growing so fast  Lacey is doing a wonderful job. :001_tt1:


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> Gorgeous pictures, they are all growing so fast  Lacey is doing a wonderful job. :001_tt1:


I know it's amazing how much they've grown already, im very impressed with frosty today i've just weighed them and she's put on 14grams today, more than any of the others Looks like she's catching up :thumbup:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: looking absolutly beautiful!! Mum looks really content  and the kittens are sooo adorable!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Well done frosty, and Lacey of course! They are all looking absolutley stunning and soo big now too , beautiful :001_tt1:


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> I know it's amazing how much they've grown already, im very impressed with frosty today i've just weighed them and she's put on 14grams today, more than any of the others Looks like she's catching up :thumbup:


Wow Goooooo Frosty!!!! In the picture she doesn't look tremendously smaller than the others so she is definitely holding her own. Wait until they are all running around, I bet she is the cheekiest of all  She was special right from the start which has been proved by the fact she seems to be only one who is a different colour to the others :001_tt1: She obviously just wanted to make sure she stays


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Saikou said:


> Wow Goooooo Frosty!!!! In the picture she doesn't look tremendously smaller than the others so she is definitely holding her own. Wait until they are all running around, I bet she is the cheekiest of all  She was special right from the start which has been proved by the fact she seems to be only one who is a different colour to the others :001_tt1: She obviously just wanted to make sure she stays


Just borrowing this pic from a website:









and you can see what I meant about Tabby Points having a little dot near the nose. Once you see the dot, you know you have a Tabby point.

(Yes Saikou I know it's a TP Bicolour but it illustrated the dots perfectly - and Happy Birthday by the way!).


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Happy Birthday by the way!).


Thank you  btw didn't even notice he/she was a seychellois (such a nicer name  )


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you merlinsmum i'll keep a look out for spotty noses i don't suppose theres a chance of a seychellois in this lot is there? i know it's very unlikely but i was having a look at them the other day and there absolutely stunning. And happy birthday saikou, hope you had a great day


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

You would need Dad to be a bicolour ie Mystery Man + white. In the UK they call all siamese and orientals with white bicolours, siamese are just pointed versions. In Europe/US the siamese with white are called seychellois - much more exotic 

Even when they are this age, you can clearly see white marks on a baby usually on their face and ears.

Thanks for the bday wishes, been stuck at work, so not the greatest of days. I had my celebration on Sunday


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> You would need Dad to be a bicolour ie Mystery Man + white. In the UK they call all siamese and orientals with white bicolours, siamese are just pointed versions. In Europe/US the siamese with white are called seychellois - much more exotic
> 
> Even when they are this age, you can clearly see white marks on a baby usually on their face and ears.
> 
> Thanks for the bday wishes, been stuck at work, so not the greatest of days. I had my celebration on Sunday


Oh well maybe in a few years instead then


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Lulusmum said:


> I think the problem we have is that in different breeds the tabby appears differently.
> 
> I agree with Saikou about Ticked Tabbies should still have rings unless it is homozygos. But also you can have spotties with no spots
> 
> ...


Thanks for that - as Birman tabbies all have brick noses I just assumed Siamese did. It's easy to tell if a birman kiten is a solid or a tabby cos if the nose doesn't colour it's a tabby!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Saikou said:


> In Europe/US the siamese with white are called seychellois - much more exotic


Ah.... the amazing influence of Patricia Turner, eh? 

It was Sue Barnett, years ago, who told me to look out for the dots on Siamese, with my first litter (I think all 4 of the Siamese ended up TP, plus two Oriental Tabbies). Whisker beds too, as they start colouring up, have spots.


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

You watch her take over once the weaning starts!  If you look on my blog, there are loads of photos of the kittens at all stages, so you might be able to work out colours there


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Mochali said:


> You watch her take over once the weaning starts!  If you look on my blog, there are loads of photos of the kittens at all stages, so you might be able to work out colours there


She's already got her character coming through very cheeky and loud i've had a look through all your pictures and im still none the wiser to what colours they are. Sorry to read about your issy, she was a beautiful girl:smile5:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Different lines colour develop differently. Seal colours especially, you get lines that produce more black and white looking seals and more slower developing lines that produce the correct dark mahogany brown and creamy coats. Tabbies coloured stripes tend to be more black lookng than a solid seal.

I think its all part of the fun watching their colour coming through and deciding what they are - Oris are so much easier  what you see is what you get, at least once they are dry. The number of times I have had a kitten that changed from seal to blue to seal to blue - I am hopeless with those two colours


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

........so can I have the white one?? heehee


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> Different lines colour develop differently. Seal colours especially, you get lines that produce more black and white looking seals and more slower developing lines that produce the correct dark mahogany brown and creamy coats. Tabbies coloured stripes tend to be more black lookng than a solid seal.
> 
> I think its all part of the fun watching their colour coming through and deciding what they are - Oris are so much easier  what you see is what you get, at least once they are dry. The number of times I have had a kitten that changed from seal to blue to seal to blue - I am hopeless with those two colours


It does all seem very confusing i bet it took you years to learn what you know, very impressive I've just had a look to see if any thing is changing and this morning frosty has colour on her her top lip a chocolatey brown colour but still nothing on her tail and not much on her ears either. The other 2 look like they have a white diamond shape at the top of there noses between there eyes, not sure if it's just my eyes but frosty looks like she has it too, it doesn't show up very well in pics either, looks like the boys tail is definately a solid colour and girls definately striped. I put this picture on that i found on internet[hope that's allowed] just to show the colour of the boy and girls tail and feet, i know it will go darker but this is what colour it is at the moment, the same as this cats nose


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I've been owned by meezers for most of my life. I breed mainly oris though with a few siamese here and there.

The kitten in the picture is a blue point. At this age there is very little difference (well that I have ever been able to see anyway  ) between a blue and a seal. The seal colour can look greyish when it first comes through.

The diamond shape is probably caused by the direction the hair grows at that point. As their noses lengthen that will disappear. It is fascinating watching the subtle changes you get.

From your description of the tails it does sound like you have a seal boy, seal tabby girl and Frosty who is possibly a choccie possibly choccie tabby, but very very special no matter what :001_tt1:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't know if these help, but these are 11 day old 2 seal solids and a choccie tortie.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

:001_tt1:


Saikou said:


> I don't know if these help, but these are 11 day old 2 seal solids and a choccie tortie.


soooo cute :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww I wonder how they would get on with Ragdolls.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

mellowma said:


> Aww I wonder how they would get on with Ragdolls.


Maybe we should swap


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> I don't know if these help, but these are 11 day old 2 seal solids and a choccie tortie.


I think the boy if definately a seal point, looking at these


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I wish I had some to swap!! I would you know. They are well cute!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are cute, i would love one, ......


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

mellowma said:


> I wish I had some to swap!! I would you know. They are well cute!


That's a shame i would love a raggie:001_tt1:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well you never know what can happen in 12 weeks.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

mellowma said:


> Well you never know what can happen in 12 weeks.


Come on poppy:wink:


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> She's already got her character coming through very cheeky and loud i've had a look through all your pictures and im still none the wiser to what colours they are. Sorry to read about your issy, she was a beautiful girl:smile5:


Thank you...I miss her


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

:001_tt1:They are all gorgeous.


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Bagsy the Tabby Point :001_tt1::lol:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> I think the boy if definately a seal point, looking at these


How does Frosty's colour compare ?


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

I think we need more pics Doogpoh  for reference purposes obviously! :001_tt2:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

fifibelle said:


> I think we need more pics Doogpoh  for reference purposes obviously! :001_tt2:


Yes! More pictures! Those poor little Spotties are being terribly neglected in favour of Frosty and her chums - come on, let's see those spots!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Here are the spots


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww me want me want me want !!!!!!!,..


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

They are BEAUTIFUL! I love their "M" markings on their foreheads .... It makes them look like they have massive eyebrows LOL. They're just awesome!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

stunning 

want to steal them all!!!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

And the siamese :blush:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwwwww,:001_tt1:..:001_tt1:...:001_tt1:...me want a siamese,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, they are just beautiful,xxxxx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww wow gorgeous. I would get something from the chemist for the little ones eyes today. What's is called?... Oh just say it's for your child, eye drops, *saline solution I think.*

Poppy is having her 1st heat!  Butt right up in the air, trying to escape through the window.

Shame Ice has no clue as to why she is putting her bottom in his face, he just keeps playing!!


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

:001_tt1: Just beautiful


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

mellowma said:


> Aww wow gorgeous. I would get something from the chemist for the little ones eyes today. What's is called?... Oh just say it's for your child, eye drops, *saline solution I think.*
> 
> Poppy is having her 1st heat!  Butt right up in the air, trying to escape through the window.
> 
> Shame Ice has no clue as to why she is putting her bottom in his face, he just keeps playing!!


I've asked my oh to grab some on the way home, it's a bit wet for me to go outside today That's good poppy's in heat:thumbup: im sure ice will get the idea soon enough I hope she doesn't keep you awake with crying.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> I've asked my oh to grab some on the way home, it's a bit wet for me to go outside today That's good poppy's in heat:thumbup: im sure ice will get the idea soon enough I hope she doesn't keep you awake with crying.


She's a very quiet girl. I think she is wondering what on earth is going on to be honest!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

mellowma said:


> She's a very quiet girl. I think she is wondering what on earth is going on to be honest!


Bless her , at least your be able to get some sleep then. Oh i do hope ice realises what to do, would love to see what the kittens would look like both poppy and ice are stunning cats


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Wonderful babies - you and Lacey must be so proud of them. They all look really really good, lovely and chubbly. There are some HUGE paws there to, going to be big lads and lasses. Lacey is soon going to disappear behind them if they get any bigger. She is obviously a wonderful Mum :001_tt1::001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> Bless her , at least your be able to get some sleep then. Oh i do hope ice realises what to do, would love to see what the kittens would look like both poppy and ice are stunning cats


Yes, me too. I may take Poppy to a stud cat (believe it or not) with it being her first time, I will wait until she calls again.

With Ice, I am going to wait until he is 12 months and get a more experienced girl in for him so she leads the way, and shows him the ropes, so to speak.

Perhaps they can have a litter next year though. We shall see.

Tis not easy this cat breeding your know, you would think "oh, she has a male, she has a female why don't they just get on with it."


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

mellowma said:


> Yes, me too. I may take Poppy to a stud cat (believe it or not) with it being her first time, I will wait until she calls again.
> 
> With Ice, I am going to wait until he is 12 months and get a more experienced girl in for him so she leads the way, and shows him the ropes, so to speak.
> 
> ...


Sorry mellowma, i just assumed:blush:. im sure when she's ready she will have very pretty babies


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

mellowma said:


> With Ice, I am going to wait until he is 12 months and get a more experienced girl in for him so she leads the way, and shows him the ropes, so to speak.


My Ted was gay until he was 2yrs old. If you gave him a calling queen he just looked at them confused. Then they rolled on the floor in front of him, he rolled with them. They gave up and Mothered him instead   He did eventually get the idea though


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Saikou said:


> My Ted was gay until he was 2yrs old. If you gave him a calling queen he just looked at them confused. Then they rolled on the floor in front of him, he rolled with them. They gave up and Mothered him instead   He did eventually get the idea though


......that made me laugh lol,


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Saikou said:


> My Ted was gay until he was 2yrs old. If you gave him a calling queen he just looked at them confused. Then they rolled on the floor in front of him, he rolled with them. They gave up and Mothered him instead   He did eventually get the idea though


Well yes and there's that. It can take up to 3 years!! Some are in there right away 8 months, some just are not...... 

As long as I can have some kittens with Poppy in the meantime, well not me, her Stud  I will be quite happy!


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

These babies are so stunning, Well done to you and Lacey cant wait to see more photos as they grow.

I want a white baby too.

Michelle xx


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Ohg wow they are alll stunning, the spots look very similer to Fifi at that age, except their ears are alot bigger and they are brown lol, in my opinion deffo ori's (not that I'm an expert) Im totally in love with them all :001_tt1:


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

fifibelle said:


> Ohg wow they are alll stunning, the spots look very similer to Fifi at that age, except their ears are alot bigger and they are brown lol, in my opinion deffo ori's (not that I'm an expert) Im totally in love with them all :001_tt1:


Thank you fifi, i was thinking there spots looked a bit like fifis too how are you coping with her calling? hopfully not much longer now until she stops.


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

doogpoh said:


> Thank you fifi, i was thinking there spots looked a bit like fifis too how are you coping with her calling? hopfully not much longer now until she stops.


Luckily I think she's coming to the end now, shes alot quieter and not crawling around on the floor so much, should get some sleep tonight  Then she will be going to get spayed ASAP Im hoping because she has called it means her hormones are back on track and the vet will do the opp and then 'SIGH' I can relax again!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

fifibelle said:


> Luckily I think she's coming to the end now, shes alot quieter and not crawling around on the floor so much, should get some sleep tonight  Then she will be going to get spayed ASAP Im hoping because she has called it means her hormones are back on track and the vet will do the opp and then 'SIGH' I can relax again!


That's good then, i've never had a female cat of my own before lacey so i have no idea what it's like but does sound very stressful im hopeing i can get her spayed before she has another call but want to wait till the kittens are weaned obviously and she's put a bit more weight on, her previous owner said she was a very bad caller, very loud and sprayed not sure if she was just trying to scare me.


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

doogpoh said:


> That's good then, i've never had a female cat of my own before lacey so i have no idea what it's like but does sound very stressful im hopeing i can get her spayed before she has another call but want to wait till the kittens are weaned obviously and she's put a bit more weight on, her previous owner said she was a very bad caller, very loud and sprayed not sure if she was just trying to scare me.


Fifi sprayed the first time, I think she may have sprayed this time, I can smell a faint smell of cat pee in my living room but cant work out where its coming from  luckily my O/H hasnt noticed! 
I can deffinatley understand why people would think their girl was ill if they didnt realise they were calling coz it is quite odd.
Hopefully once the babies start weening she will put on weight quite quickly, it will be nice for you to see the real Lacey. Now Fifi has finished calling she has gone back to her normal self, playing and throwing toys around the house and eating loads, I havent seen her like it since before last time she called


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

doogpoh said:


> her previous owner said she was a very bad caller, very loud and sprayed not sure if she was just trying to scare me.


Probably not!!! Some Siamese can be *incredibly* loud - you really have to hear it to believe it, roaring and howling constantly - and yes a lot of them spray as well.

As to her putting on weight, have you thought about raw feeding? My moggy girl had a litter last year, I raw fed from pregnancy onwards, and it's the first litter I've had where mum kept her condition throughout despite feeding 6. Oh and the babies wean easily and quickly, and grow really well on raw.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Probably not!!! Some Siamese can be *incredibly* loud - you really have to hear it to believe it, roaring and howling constantly - and yes a lot of them spray as well.
> 
> As to her putting on weight, have you thought about raw feeding? My moggy girl had a litter last year, I raw fed from pregnancy onwards, and it's the first litter I've had where mum kept her condition throughout despite feeding 6. Oh and the babies wean easily and quickly, and grow really well on raw.


It's definately something i will think about, only problem is i live in a small village and don't drive so im quite restricted to where i could buy it from, there is a butcher but i wouldn't even feed my cat the stuff they sell in there[it's not even kept refrigerated]. im not to keen on raw meat either but my oh wouldn't mind doing it for me would it not give her a bad belly if i just switch her over or should i do it gradually?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Try it gradually at first - I wasn't feeding totally raw, but backed it up with a good quality kibble as well. And when the babies were older, also fed canned & other dry foods so the babies wouldn't be fussy if they went to homes that didn't want to raw feed.

I mainly used thr frozen Prize Choice minces which are easy to get, PAH sell them, plus a bit of raw liver or kidney once a week, raw heart from the butcher and sometimes some supermarket beef mince and the occasional raw chicken wing too.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

You could try her on a little raw beef mince next time you cook a spag bol or the like, see if she takes to it.

I wean my babies on to scraped or finely minced raw lean lamb, amoungst other things. You have to watch your fingers though once they get the taste, they are not that fussy where the meat ends and your fingers begin.

With 6 babies and being quite slight herself she may not have much spare. Some can lose weight when they are feeding as they can't keep up the necessary calorie intake. Anything you can do to boost that will help. They usually pick up quite quickly once the babies start to wean and there is less strain on them.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you both:smile5: we have a [email protected] about 20 mins away so will see if i can get a lift up there later or tomorrow and my oh is going shopping later so i'll ask him to get some mince and some liver i can deal with touching them i only had shephard pie yesterday aswell:huh:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Only give her a bit of raw liver it can make them a bit loose. It will be OK mixed in with the mince though.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> Only give her a bit of raw liver it can make them a bit loose. It will be OK mixed in with the mince though.


thank you i'll make sure i give her just a little bit i don't fancy cleaning up after her if she's got a dodgy tum.


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

My chocolate girl is terribly loud and sprays everywhere when on call....try ad get her spayed when the kittens are around 8 weeks and weaned


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> thank you i'll make sure i give her just a little bit i don't fancy cleaning up after her if she's got a dodgy tum.


:nonod: no definitely not, especially with babies around.

Talking of babies    How are the Lacey Bunch today :001_tt1: :001_tt1: Still piling it on ? Do you find them clumping in colours like all the meezers together and the spotty gang together?


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Mochali said:


> My chocolate girl is terribly loud and sprays everywhere when on call....try ad get her spayed when the kittens are around 8 weeks and weaned


I think i will, she doesn't seem the type to be loud and wee every where she's a very clean cat and never makes a noise but im sure when she's in call that all changes and she turns evil


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

None of my girls spray when they call, and although they can be loud - preferring the landing/top of the stairs for maximum echo when shouting out for their beloved "Raoullllllll" They only do it in short bursts. A "oi cats name" usually is sufficient for them to lower the decibels 

You don't have any other entires around nor is she used to going out, so you may find without the added stimulous around that she doesn't call before you want to get her spayed - which could also be famous last words   I would definitely make sure she is fully recovered from feeding her babies and has regained all her weight and condition before you spay her though.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> None of my girls spray when they call, and although they can be loud - preferring the landing/top of the stairs for maximum echo when shouting out for their beloved "Raoullllllll" They only do it in short bursts. A "oi cats name" usually is sufficient for them to lower the decibels
> 
> You don't have any other entires around nor is she used to going out, so you may find without the added stimulous around that she doesn't call before you want to get her spayed - which could also be famous last words   I would definitely make sure she is fully recovered from feeding her babies and has regained all her weight and condition before you spay her though.


Im hoping if she does call before i can get done then she'll do it quitely i don't mind much but i live in between 2 other houses:smile5:,i don't think she would spray either tbh she's so clean i just couldn't imagine it I would have got her spayed when i got her although i did expect her to done already and it wasn't until we were about to leave my mum asked her and she said she hadn't been done, but after i picked her up at the ladies house and her bones were sticking out and i think she was only about 4 pounds i desided to wait, and im glad i did now i don't think i could have lived with my self if i had her done, then found out she was pregnant. But anyway yes i will definately wait for her to get her condition back before i even think about it like you said she doesn't go out and no intire males in the house so even if i have to put up with her screaming i would rather wait till i was happy she was well enough for the op. The kittens are doing good, still putting on good weight, and yes they do seem to group together normally spottys on the bottom when feeding and meezers on the top


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

there so cute i wanna squeeze them there so fuzzy looking


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

So i have tried my cats on raw and there not totally convinced yet they've tried pork mince,liver,prawns and chicken fillets, they seem to be eating it ok but haven't touched the liver yet and there poos have got firmer aswell which is good. i'll keep trying but i think they still prefer there feline fayre and royal canin.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> So i have tried my cats on raw and there not totally convinced yet they've tried pork mince,liver,prawns and chicken fillets, they seem to be eating it ok but haven't touched the liver yet and there poos have got firmer aswell which is good. i'll keep trying but i think they still prefer there feline fayre and royal canin.


My cats will steer away from liver and heart unless they are from a chicken. Chicken hearts are only little...just the right size for them to crunch down on.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

cherrie_b said:


> My cats will steer away from liver and heart unless they are from a chicken. Chicken hearts are only little...just the right size for them to crunch down on.


Thank you cherrieb i could only get pig liver so i will give it to my dog instead and get some chicken liver next time


----------

